# Rod/Reel/Line Recomendations



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I am wanting to upgrade from my TFO & Allen combo. I currently fish a 9wt and think I want to go with a very light weight combo in an 8 wt. Thoughts here?

I mainly target reds but I want to have a good rig for chasing pompano. I am not the best caster and I would like a nice light weight rig for all the casting required when chasing pompano.

I have heard/read that going up in the line weight will assist in loading the rod better?

My requirements are: weight, quality, warranty, and price. I would like to be in the $1k or under range.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

I recently bought an Sage VXP 8wt through cabela's, love the rod it'll be hard to find one lighter if that's what you want. There were on sale 1/2 price $262 for the 8wt. Made in the USA!! I commonly over line one rod wt. 
I'd check out Lamson Reels too, great product. I have a Speedster and a couple of Konics love them all.
If your having trouble loading maybe give one of the shorter head type lines a try. Rio Outbound short or the likes. Line up 1 and you'll feel that line load pretty quick if you're letting your back cast finish with that line. The longer bellied lines can be hard to carry enough line to feel a load if your a bit casting challenged. No substitute for practice, practice, practice. Once you get the hang of a short head you can get it out faster than a line with a longer head. 
You ever want to walk the beach when a few Pomps are around let me know, I'm in Santa Rosa Beach.


----------



## Austin Harker (Aug 1, 2017)

If you can be around 1k, I would suggest the scott meridian(throw one first if you can). Then use your current reel and save another few months and get into a tibor, nautilus, or galvan. Then you would have solid bullet proof 8wt setup for saltwater. 

I wouldn't go a weight up if I was you. I like rio permit for heavier flies and bonefish isn't bad for light flies.I HATE the rio redfish line. It is way to heavy to make long cast with. For short cast it loads the rod but is too heavy in my opinion. In the end you need to go out throw some rods and see what fits you. The meridian fits me perfect but your milage may vary.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

So Austin have you ever used the Rio Tarpon? I have it as well as the Bone fish. I assumed hell they just changed the names to have more lines (wrong). The RIO Tarpon I have is an Intermediate line. It has so much memory in the running portion no amount of stretching can help the memory in that line. To frustrating to even use??!! 
The Bonefish which is a floating line has no issues at all when it comes to memory even without stretching? The Tarpon is $80 worth of junk. I have several RIO lines the Tarpon is the only one with this issue. 
I need to contact Rio see what they say.


----------



## Austin Harker (Aug 1, 2017)

I have never used the tarpon line. The lines are different. A lot of it is with the head geometry. I am no expert, just what I have observed casting different lines and have read about how the lines are designed. I prefer a more traditional shaped head instead of the short fat ones. The permit line I mentioned before seems to be a good compromise that can turn over heavier flies and still get good distance with.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

I really like the short heads and what I'm comparing are heads of similar lengths and tapers mostly in the shorts, just different names tarpon, bone etc. I have a bunch of lines.
What I like is you can get one back out real quick and I've not been able to beat the distance with others yet, maybe match it with a couple more back cast. They are not a good stealth lines. 
I'm only getting about 6 months out of the ones I use regularly before they start cracking in the beginning area of the running portion. 
The problem with the Tarpon I have it just has this insane memory in the running line no matter how much I stretch it. Where as the Bonefish short head almost identical heads has no memory at all without stretching it. I did email RIO I'll see what they say. The line is almost useless. I have to untangle about every 2>3 cast 

PS If I had a Grand to make a purchase on a set up I'd seriously consider your suggestions especially reels, I will say the new Sage VXP (made in the USA) out performs my Redington Predator (made in China) which is also their newer model after my last warranty return, but both are fun rods to fish.

On a side note RIO responded almost immediately an ask I return the line to them. So it's heading out today!


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Any thoughts on the Sage Bolt in 8wt? A friend of mine just got one in 7wt and he seems to really like it. They are almost 1/2 off right now.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Sage makes great rods, but I'd steer clear of their reels. I'd spend $600 on a rod and $400 on a reel.

Loomis NRX and Bauer RX come to mind, and that combo might even save you a little under budget. If you are looking for the best rod and reel for the money, I'd go with Echo and Lamson.

http://www.gloomis.com/content/g-loomis/us/en/home/fly-fish/rods/saltwater/NRX_PRO1.html

http://www.bauerflyreel.com/fly-reels/rx-classic/

http://echoflyfishing.com/singlehandrods/

https://www.waterworks-lamson.com/fly-reels/


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Was hoping to be all in at or under $1k.

I like the sage bolt for $350

Was thinking nautilus FWX 7/8....


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Now, for a reel. 

Any sub $400 reels y'all care to recommend?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Seems like the Lamson speedster 3.5 is a good mix of quality and cost savings.


----------

